# Son in laws cat



## squatting dog (Mar 2, 2020)

Had the heat up too high. Guess the cat melted into the sofa.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you. Your post made me laugh out loud and I am still giggling about it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2020)

Liquid cat!  Love it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2020)

I wish I could relax like that. Great photo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2020)

Sweet kitty, so cute!


----------

